# Question about regular & high speed USB's



## mact60 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a wireless keyboard and it is supposed to be plugged into a high speed USB port. I have 6 USB's on my computer 4 regular and 2 high speed. I remember that from when I bought it. Whats an easy way to tell which USB's are regular and which are high speed so that I can make sure the keyboard is in the right one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

What OS are you running? If it's XP it'll usually alert you when you plug a high speed device into a low speed port. It'll say something like you've plugged a USB 2.0 device into a USB1.1 port. Try a different port for better performance. Or something like that. It's been a while since I've seen it. Most often if a computer is set up that way the high speed ports are on the back and low speed on the front panel.


----------



## tucson25 (Jul 11, 2008)

mact60 said:


> I have a wireless keyboard and it is supposed to be plugged into a high speed USB port. I have 6 USB's on my computer 4 regular and 2 high speed. I remember that from when I bought it. Whats an easy way to tell which USB's are regular and which are high speed so that I can make sure the keyboard is in the right one?


Nine times out of ten manufactures will put the high speed ports on the front. but dont hold me to that as gospel


----------



## Ash (Aug 1, 2008)

It should work either way without difference. The speeds of USB 1.1 are more than enough for a keyboard


----------

